

Three new reasons to put off buying a Kindle...make that four - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/03/06/three-new-reasons-to-put-off-buying-a-kindle/2/

======
Flemlord
> Update March 6, 2009 8:10 a.m.: Another bookstore chain is getting into the
> e-book game. A news item yesterday indicates that Barnes & Noble has
> purchased Fictionwise, one of the longest-lived e-publishing companies
> around (it was selling e-books way back in 1998-99, when I worked at
> NuvoMedia, the maker of the Rocket eBook). Fictionwise has a very good
> e-book reading app called eReader; it works on the iPhone as well as Pocket
> PC, Palm, Symbian, and Windows Mobile devices, not to mention Windows and
> Macintosh computers and even the OQO handheld PC. So make that Option 4.

------
TweedHeads
The business is in the eBooks not in the readers.

CEOs know it...

